# Diagrama JVC



## Salvador Martinez (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola, estimados amigos busco diagrama de T.V. JVC 20" el problema es que se borro el numero de serie de la etiqueta, no lo tiene por ningun otro lado agradezco de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 27, 2012)

TV JVC de 20" hay muchos, sin el modelo estas bastante perdido, busca en la placa el numero de chasis o algun otro numero que tenga inscripto.


----------



## Thrasheado (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola que tal?...ando buscando el diagrama de un equipo JVC modelo CA-MXG7BK. Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Sep 27, 2012)

Tienes razón, nunca he buscado un diagrama con el numero de chasis, espero que este sea el numero entre algunos otros como este, que se me hace es la fecha de fabricación,  JVC 98 08 29  y este otro que es el más grande. CKF0822-B01-1 . 
Cualquier información al respecto les agradeceré Saludos cordiales.


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 28, 2012)

Podrias buscar en google una imagen del TV en cuestion, y asi tener una idea del modelo.
Yo tengo unos diagramas de con ese numero de chasis, pero es de 29", podrias decirnos que Ic tiene? El micro, fuente, jungla, vertical, etc etc


----------



## Thrasheado (Sep 28, 2012)

Nadie tiene al diagrama del equipo jvc?


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 28, 2012)

Aca te lo dejo, espero te sirva!


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Sep 28, 2012)

Busque en Google, es igual a este modelo c-t 2091 20 ,   M37272M8-114 SP  Al parecer esta quemado el transistor STR 30134  Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2012)

Ese es el regulador de la fuente  , si lo vas a cambiar , deberias revisar mas cosas.

Y Ponele una lámpara de 60 Watts en serie con la alimentación del TV


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Sep 28, 2012)

Te agradezco el comentario DOS METROS, si quisiera revisar otras cosas aparte del transistor, solo que de momento no he conseguido el diagrama y no tengo a la mano mas recursos solo las uñas, estoy intentando bajarlo Down Load PDF pero no he tenido éxito, no sabia que se podia probar en serie con el foco 60w. prende la T.V.? cual es el fin? gracias de antemano y saludos a toda la colegancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2012)

Si haces un corto-circuito , explotan cosas , con una lámpara serie , solo se enciende la lámpara a pleno y limita la corriente.

Pedi tu diagrama aqui :

*Manuales y Diagramas de Servicio*

Saludos !

 .


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Sep 28, 2012)

Gracias por tu explicación Dosmetros, me imaginaba algo así, te agradezco mucho las respuestas que me haz dado, mencionabas revisar otras cosas, que sugerencia me darías? que me recomendarías revisar en una T.V. que no funciona? Te agradezco de antemano saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2012)

Salvador Martinez dijo:


> Te agradezco el comentario DOS METROS, si quisiera revisar otras cosas aparte del transistor, solo que de momento no he conseguido el diagrama y no tengo a la mano mas recursos solo las uñas, estoy intentando bajarlo Down Load PDF pero no he tenido éxito, no sabia que se podia probar en serie con el foco 60w. prende la T.V.? cual es el fin? gracias de antemano y saludos a toda la colegancia.



pipa09 te dejo el diagrama lee mas arriba o comenta si te sirvió o no
si no podes buscarlo aquí http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,20/
hay 386 esquemas de jvc seguro que esta
saludos


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Oct 3, 2012)

Agradezco mucho la respuesta de Pipa, pero el diagrama no es de TV. es de un Compact Disc. ya no recibi respuesta Por lo que volvi a preguntar, pero al hacerlo me mandaron Email que me van a dar de baja y casi me meten al bote.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2012)

si ya lo pediste aquí,no se puede pedir de nuevo,como nunca dijiste que ese no era el esquema todos pensamos que te había servido el que puso pipa,
paciencia .
buscalo en el enlace que deje y comenta si lo pudiste encontrar, 


Salvador Martinez dijo:


> Agradezco mucho la respuesta de Pipa, pero el diagrama no es de TV. es de un Compact Disc. ya no recibi respuesta Por lo que volvi a preguntar, *pero al hacerlo me mandaron Email que me van a dar de baja y casi me meten al bote.:shock*:


es solo una advertencia para que no olvides las normas y reglas del foro 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/esta-aqui-tema-8069/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Oct 3, 2012)

gracias pero no lo encontre en esa direccion electronica-pt :estudiando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2012)

bueno lo busco por otro lado,ten un poco de paciensia
saludos


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Oct 3, 2012)

bien Gracias, una pregunta, como puedo solicitar otro diagrama para Sony 20TS20. ? Saludos a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2012)

si es para otro modelo ,lo solicitas y ya esta,mientras que no preguntes lo mismo dos veces,es decir por el mismo modelo,
mira justo aqui esta el modelo  20TS20
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...m_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,3104/



parece que es este el diagrama,fijate si es el equivalente para el modelo t-c2091 (en el adjunto,no se ve muy bien,quizás sirva)





Salvador Martinez dijo:


> Busque en Google, es igual a este modelo c-t 2091 20 ,   M37272M8-114 SP  Al parecer esta quemado el transistor STR 30134  Gracias



ese es el micro no el modelo del tv (lo de rojo)


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Oct 4, 2012)

Gracias por la información como que le falta una parte o tal vez no me da, ojala hubiera otro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2012)

si justo la parte de la fuente,
pero busca la hoja de datos del ic de fuente y guiate por esa información


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Oct 5, 2012)

Tienes razón te agradezco el apoyo, saludos : apretón:


----------



## relox (Nov 20, 2012)

hola compañeros espero sea de utulidad para alguien tengo en la mesa de trabajo 1 jvc
de 29"con placa CKF0822-B01-1 con modelo  AV-N2992. Me imaguino que es la misma placa que necesita salvador.


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Dic 5, 2012)

Si esa es la targeta agradeceria que me proporciones el diagrama, corrigiendo el modelo de TV es JVC 20910, lo que pasa es que se le borro al TV y no lo tiene en ningun sitio, he intentado buscar en paginas dedicadas a diagramas pero no esta este modelo de TV. saludos a todos


----------



## relox (Dic 6, 2012)

escribe tu falla tal vez te puedamos hecharte una mano entre todos. El diagrama esta en esta direccion
http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=59573.0

te adjunto el diagrama espero te sirva.


----------

